# Knotts cornstalkers maze



## Disneyguy115 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can find the music like from this maze also cricket and crows sound effects?


----------



## Disneyguy115 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry this maze...
YouTube - Knott's Scary Farm 2008 - Cornstalkers


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that music was composed by Knott's and isn't distributed... I work in that maze right now.

Here, I ripped audio from a video on YouTube:
CornStalkers music.mp3

Hope I helped!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are the sound fx I had.

Crickets

Crows


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

You can try this link also. Best Halloween Music Try track #5


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's a little mix I made...

It's got howling wind, crows cawing, and the CornStalkers music as well as a little clip of "Destiny" from the Constantine soundtrack at the beginning.

Hope you like it!

CornStalkers FX.mp3


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Okay, so I was wrong.

The music is from the "Jeepers Creepers" soundtrack. It's the track called "Creeper's Tale."

DOWNLOAD HERE:
CORNSTALKERS - Jeepers Creepers OST - Creeper's Tale.mp3


----------

